# Landowner Turkey permits



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone here been through the application process ?

I called the regional office and they seemed to be more confused than I was.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

PM sent, thanks


----------



## finbra (Aug 17, 2008)

I would like to hear about landowner turkey permits


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Landowner tags are no longer going to be part of the drawing process, the plans are being draw'n up now. Look's like they will be issued from DWR offices to the land owner's that meet specific habitat and winter feeding programs.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

In a way, land owner permits do little more than set up a private hunting park. I think most of the tags are used by family members or very close friends. I guess that probably's OK 'cause at least the birds are being "taged" and not just shot as vermin. But on the other hand, it does allow a few hunters to hunt property that probably wouldn't be open to hunting at all. And on the up side, it is supposed to encourage landowners to create and/or preserve habitat and in some cases even go so far as to winter feed. Over all, I have mixed feelings about them but if it truly helps the animals even in a small way, I think they are OK.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> In a way, land owner permits do little more than set up a private hunting park. I think most of the tags are used by family members or very close friends.]


Kinda like the private land cow tags?


----------

